# Hunters bear from late yesterday afternoon. 420 lbs



## Dana Young (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 4, 2019)

Me and Hunter was in the same patch of woods Saturday, he must have moved!  That's a dandy!  That boy is becoming a sho' nuff killer.


----------



## NGAHILLBILLY (Nov 4, 2019)

Awesome bear


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 4, 2019)

That is a hoss! Congrats!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 4, 2019)

That's a biggun! Tell him congrats!


----------



## strothershwacker (Nov 4, 2019)

Pile of good meat right there! Congrats!


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 4, 2019)

Thanks ,
I am very proud of hunter.
We started him off with a .22 cricket on cans and squirrels when he was 2.
when he turned 4 he wanted to kill bigger game so we started him on big game, with a nea .223 that year he killed a deer , bear and hog. then when he was 6 he wanted to kill a turkey. So his Dad and a friend helped him get his first gobbler which he shoot his self. Now he has placed in NWTF turkey calling. When he went in the mtns with us over the years listening watching and learning, and has become a fine mtn hunter.


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 4, 2019)

Please take your children into the outdoors and off of the streets. where they can learn about the outdoors they may not be interested in hunting or fishing but give them a chance to try it for themselves.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 4, 2019)

Good bear, heck, great bear.  Congratulations.


----------



## jbogg (Nov 4, 2019)

Nice bear!  Congrats to Hunter.


----------



## splatek (Nov 4, 2019)

Dana Young said:


> Please take your children into the outdoors and off of the streets. where they can learn about the outdoors they may not be interested in hunting or fishing but give them a chance to try it for themselves.



Great bear! Congrats!

And this advice right here: I didn;t have it but I am trying to give it to my 9 year old, who has taken a squirrel and is now after a deer.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 4, 2019)

Dana Young said:


> Please take your children into the outdoors and off of the streets. where they can learn about the outdoors they may not be interested in hunting or fishing but give them a chance to try it for themselves.


That's the best place for a kid to be, nowdays more than ever before.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 4, 2019)

Great bear !  Glad to see the young man getting it done. Congratulation's.


----------



## Ghost G (Nov 4, 2019)

Congrats!   I can see how that big bear put that big smile on that hunters face.  Nice job!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 4, 2019)

Man, Hunter just brought the head and cape by the house.  That head is as big as a basketball.  I've never seen a bear with worse teeth.  It had zero canines and most of his teeth were worn to nubs.


----------



## splatek (Nov 5, 2019)

tree cutter 08 said:


> That's the best place for a kid to be, nowdays more than ever before.



Check out this new science that basically just confirms what we all already knew: https://www.cnn.com/2019/11/04/heal...-development-preschoolers-wellness/index.html

Screen time negatively changes the brains of children, in a serious way.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 5, 2019)

What a tank of a bear. Congrats to the young man.


----------



## Thunder Head (Nov 5, 2019)

Wow!
 Congrats to the young man


----------



## Back40hunter (Nov 5, 2019)

Wow that’s a giant. Hope he had lots of help to get him out! Congrats on a great hunt.


----------



## Duff (Nov 5, 2019)

Wow! Great bear!!

Is that Craig’s son?


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 5, 2019)

yep


----------



## FMBear (Nov 5, 2019)

Awesome monarch of a bear! Congrats to him!


----------



## model88_308 (Nov 5, 2019)

And you can make bear steaks, you can bear burgers, you can make bear chili, you can make bear stew, you can make bear roast, you can make fried bear, you can make bear gumbo....you get the idea! Enough bear there to Forrest Gump it!!

Congratulations on a _VERY_ fine bear right there!


----------



## twincedargap (Nov 5, 2019)

Holy cow what a bear. Congrats to you both!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2019)

What a pumpkin head 

Hunter is following two generations of mountain men I am glad I got to meet


----------



## Rabun (Nov 6, 2019)

That's a beauty there!  Congratulations!!


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 7, 2019)

Wow what a big ole Bruin! Way to go and congrats to the young hunter!


----------



## twincedargap (Nov 7, 2019)

Again, congrats on an amazing animal. BTW, How does one get a 420 lb. bear out of the woods whole to weigh him? There’s no way I could lift him into my pickup. Don’t think me and five guys could as much as they roll.  Maybe roll him on a trailer?


----------



## Cwb19 (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice bear congrats to the young man


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 8, 2019)

twincedargap said:


> Again, congrats on an amazing animal. BTW, How does one get a 420 lb. bear out of the woods whole to weigh him? There’s no way I could lift him into my pickup. Don’t think me and five guys could as much as they roll.  Maybe roll him on a trailer?


He used a rolling deer cart.  I'm pretty sure the cart will never recover.


----------



## twincedargap (Nov 8, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> He used a rolling deer cart.  I'm pretty sure the cart will never recover.


wow, still a beastly feat considering the size and weight. amazing.


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 9, 2019)

IT took him his dad and one of his friends approximately 4 hrs. Now these boys are varsity football players and are as strong as a team of horses for there size.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 10, 2019)

BIG ol' bear! Congrats to him!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 10, 2019)

Dana Young said:


> IT took him his dad and one of his friends approximately 4 hrs. Now these boys are varsity football players and are as strong as a team of horses for there size.



I've rolled a cart with not near that much weight, really no where near, and getting it over logs and such was a pain.


----------



## PaulBlair85 (Nov 19, 2019)

Awesome bear. How did it happen?


----------



## Timberman (Nov 19, 2019)

Super bear! Some work went into getting him out I’m sure.


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 20, 2019)

Hunter was working his way out of the woods that evening ,when he saw him way above him on the mtn. He shot the bear just before he went into a thicket. by the time he got to where the bear was standing it was getting dark. He looked for blood but couldn't any. so he market the spot and his dad went in there the next morning and found the bear about 150 yds from the shot. He called hunter at school and he and his friend went to get the bear out.. IT took them over 4 hrs to get the bear out from there.


----------

